# Apple Store is down!



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Apple Store is Down! What will it be this time???


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

MBP's


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The new MBP's have been rumoured to be released today so that's my guess also.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

New MBP!


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Bumped upto 2.4ghz, 160gb HD and NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT graphics with 256MB SDRAM

For the high end 15"

Apple - MacBook Pro - Technical Specifications


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

New High Res screen for the 17" and upto 250gb HD. Also no more option for 3gb, only 2 and 4gb of ram.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

really like the high end 15" model. that is a lot of power in that notebook. very nice!


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

LED backlight


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's something worth noting (from Apple - MacBook Pro)

"A great video processor powers a great display. The new MacBook Pro is available in 15-inch models with a new* mercury-free, power-efficient LED-backlit display* and a 17-inch model with an optional 1920-by-1200 pixel display."

I really like the mercury free part. I can't think of too many companies who use mercury free displays.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Can't wait to see bench scores with the bus increase in the new chipset.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

this just *might* make me ditch the powerbook.

might.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Eight months later and the top end MBP gets only a 70Mhz CPU boost. Pricing remains the same. Just how much faster is the Santa Rosa chipset? Seems like an awfully poor update.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

spicyapple said:


> Eight months later and the top end MBP gets only a 70Mhz CPU boost. Pricing remains the same. Just how much faster is the Santa Rosa chipset? Seems like an awfully poor update.


Not really. Price remains the same for several new features. LED backlighting is not an insignificant update, and the upgraded graphics chip, 4GB RAM limit increase, and ultra-high resolution option on the 17" model seems substantial enough.

I welcome the upgrades.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Much better update than the Macbook IMHO. No reductions in price on the refurbs yet though. Better off with the new model.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, the Canadian Apple Store is messed up - in a good way.
17-inch model base configuration: $3099.
Add iWork and the total drops to $3008 when it should go up $89 ($180 error)
or
Go for the highest res display and the total is $3039 (again, $180 error)


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

biovizier said:


> Wow, the Canadian Apple Store is messed up - in a good way.
> 17-inch model base configuration: $3099.
> Add iWork and the total drops to $3008 when it should go up $89 ($180 error)
> or
> Go for the highest res display and the total is $3039 (again, $180 error)


Sweet! lol Get it fast!

Also here's a good comparison from digg.

Top of the line 15.4" specs, old/new:

2.33 GHz to 2.4 GHz
667 MHz FSB to 800 MHz
3GB RAM max to 4GB
120GB HD to 160GB (160GB 7200 rpm option!)
6x SuperDrive to 8x
Radeon X1600 to GeForce 8600M GT (great upgrade!)
CCFL backlight to LED
5.6 lbs. to 5.4 (3.2 oz. lighter!)
5 hr. max batt life to 6 hrs.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

spicyapple said:


> Eight months later and the top end MBP gets only a 70Mhz CPU boost. Pricing remains the same. Just how much faster is the Santa Rosa chipset? Seems like an awfully poor update.


I think you missed a zero - 700 MHz increase. It's 2.33 GHz to 2.4 GHz, a .7 GHz (700 MHz) difference - substantial, in my opinion.


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

Where does it say LED backlit display? I am looking to buy a base model macbook pro which IMO is very well speced now!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

From Apple's website:

Display’s the thing
A great video processor powers a great display. The new MacBook Pro is available in 15-inch models with a new mercury-free, power-efficient LED-backlit display and a 17-inch model with an optional 1920-by-1200 pixel display.


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

So all 15's come with the LED backlight screen?

I'm about to order and replace my ever crashing pc!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Mississauga said:


> I think you missed a zero - 700 MHz increase. It's 2.33 GHz to 2.4 GHz, a .7 GHz (700 MHz) difference - substantial, in my opinion.


You need a new calculator...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

biovizier said:


> Wow, the Canadian Apple Store is messed up - in a good way.
> 17-inch model base configuration: $3099.
> Add iWork and the total drops to $3008 when it should go up $89 ($180 error)
> or
> Go for the highest res display and the total is $3039 (again, $180 error)


These "issues" seem to fix themselves when you add the item to the cart. I was ready to pull the trigger on a 15" glossy model for $1857 (with an employer discount) - but the price automagically fixed itself to $2023 when added...

Oh well - I didn't really need it anyways... I think I'll wait to see what happens with the previous gen refurbs.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I must say, the low end MBP looks mighty tempting right now. 

If only it really did get 6 hours of battery life.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I get $2023 with the corporate discount too. $1857 would have been a no brainer.

Wing: All 15"s come with LED. Go ahead and pull the trigger.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

mikeinmontreal said:


> I get $2023 with the corporate discount too. $1857 would have been a no brainer.
> 
> Wing: All 15"s come with LED. Go ahead and pull the trigger.


I tried it a few more times and always get the $1857, until I add it to the cart and then it fixes itself... Do a "Select" on the low end MBP, then change to a glossy screen.

I was hoping the IIS server might burp and let me have if I tried enough times...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't see anywhere on the specs page that mentions LED backlighting.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

RobTheGob said:


> I tried it a few more times and always get the $1857, until I add it to the cart and then it fixes itself... Do a "Select" on the low end MBP, then change to a glossy screen.
> 
> I was hoping the IIS server might burp and let me have if I tried enough times...


Im pretty sure apple is not running IIS on its servers


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> I think you missed a zero - 700 MHz increase. It's 2.33 GHz to 2.4 GHz, a .7 GHz (700 MHz) difference - substantial, in my opinion.


it's actually a .*0*7 ghz increase, or 70 mhz.

but, since it's a dual core, you're actually getting a whopping 140 mhz more processing power.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> it's actually a .*0*7 ghz increase, or 70 mhz.
> 
> but, since it's a dual core, you're actually getting a whopping 140 mhz more processing power.


Exactly, not that exciting. LED backlighting is cool, but the graphics cards still max out at 256MB as well... really not that big a deal of an update IMO.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

saxamaphone said:


> Im pretty sure apple is not running IIS on its servers


Which is *too* bad. I'm pretty sure that I could have confused IIS enough to give me the deal!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah 7 mHz on 2.33 is zip difference - unnoticeable - 3%.
The graphics card and 4 gig ram capacity plus the back lite are worthwhile tho.

Nice bundle 2.4 gHz widescreen 4 gig ram and 1 TB external at $3990 - should be hot for the video crowd. Popped that bundle up quick. 

The entry level is no slouch either.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, Apple releases an upgrade on their MacBook Pros and everyone jumps the gun without reading the specs or info correctly 

Apple is using the latest Intel Processors in the MacBook Pros, what do you want? Something that doesn't exist yet from Intel? So the speeds are going to be a lot faster considering the system bus speed is at 800 and not 667 like in the older models.

Apple also throws in the latest NVidia graphics card released to the public 2 weeks ago, and people complain about that as well. 

I guess Apple could make a Mac with the latest of everything and still people are going to complain .

With the 15 inch being LED backlight only, this can mean only one thing, that we will be seeing updated Apple Displays very soon using LED as well.

I think these new Macbook Pros will fit the bill very nice for anyone looking for a screaming machine that can be taken anywhere .


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

The entry level MBP looks to be the sweet deal; $600 more for an extra 0.2 ghz in the processor, 40 gb in the HD and 128 mb VRAM doesn't seem worthwhile unless one needs the absolute top performance. Now if Apple would only upgrade the mini!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

kloan said:


> but the graphics cards still max out at 256MB as well...


it's not the VRAM that matters, but the architecture and features of the graphics chip. The 8600M is the most current mobile chip - better architecture, HDCP compatible, has an HDTV encoder, and can be used in SLI. Not to mention it probable is made using a smaller die. GeForce 8M Series - Features & Benefits Much faster and better card than what Apple had in it last time.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MacGYVER said:


> With the 15 inch being LED backlight only, this can mean only one thing, that we will be seeing updated Apple Displays very soon using LED as well.


Or it means there are no bigger sized LCD LED displays yet, or they are too costly. Why wouldn't Apple get rid of the LCD CCF display in the 17" if Apple displays with LEDs were coming soon?



Macdoc said:


> Yeah 7 mHz on 2.33 is zip difference - unnoticeable - 3%.


Again, I think you meant 70Mhz or 0.07Ghz. Got to watch those decimal places.


----------



## brett (May 27, 2007)

I like the update, but I really wish they made the hard drive easy to replace like the macbook.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> So the speeds are going to be a lot faster considering the system bus speed is at 800 and not 667 like in the older models.


Too bad the RAM doesn't run at 800 MHz... (still 667.)

That's for another update.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

brett said:


> I like the update, but I really wish they made the hard drive easy to replace like the macbook.


Yeah, I think this is a great update (LED screens -- can't wait to go see them in the Apple Store) but I think the MacBook still trumps with it's easy to install/upgrade HD.

Either way, I agree with MacGyver - this is a great update -- and people should not be complaining. There is a lot to like here -- and a lot of cutting edge (and environmentally friendly) technology here. Adding an extra hour to Battery life is excellent as well! (If Apple's claims hold true -- they say 5 hours now, and you get 3 -- so if they say 6, do you get 4 hours?


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice update, I'm looking forward to seeing the benchmarks against the previous generation. Either way I'm still happy with my 2.16 Core 2 Duo MBP


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

This is a nice update. Looking forward to the benchmarks. This whole switch to Intel is doing wonders for Apple. All the nay-sayers from a couple years ago should be eating humble pie now.


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

Can you swap a MBP harddrive yourself? I always find harddrives die really really fast, always just out of the 1 year warranty.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

wing said:


> Can you swap a MBP harddrive yourself?


Not without voiding your warranty you can't.



wing said:


> I always find harddrives die really really fast, always just out of the 1 year warranty.


That's what Applecare is for...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Kosh said:


> it's not the VRAM that matters, but the architecture and features of the graphics chip. The 8600M is the most current mobile chip - better architecture, HDCP compatible, has an HDTV encoder, and can be used in SLI. Not to mention it probable is made using a smaller die. GeForce 8M Series - Features & Benefits Much faster and better card than what Apple had in it last time.


How would one use the 8600m in SLI mode on a notebook? Did nVidia invent an external slave SLI card for notebooks? I agree with your other point(s) and facts.

The increase to 800mhz Bus is going to make the biggest performance difference here I think. The Core2Duos can finally now stretch their legs. Essentially, by allowing the CPU to utilize it's entire Bus the .7mhz clock increase will feel like much more. Waiting for Barefeats to tell me how much. All the new Santa Rosa Windows portables are breaking mobile performance records substantially. I am expecting the same for these MBP's.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

MACinist said:


> Waiting for Barefeats to tell me how much. All the new Santa Rosa Windows portables are breaking mobile performance records substantially. I am expecting the same for these MBP's.




NEW Macbook Pro: Complete System Profiler Images + GEEKBENCH results

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=310485


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

New MBP score: 3222 (from the link above)

My MBP score: 3015
Geekbench Result Browser: MacBook Pro (Core 2 Duo)

I'm happy


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

The new MBP is freakin awesome! Congrats Apple!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I hope Apple Canada makes a correction with the rise in the Canadian Dollar. In comparison to the US prices, with the increased value of the Can$, the higher end 15" MacBook Pro should be about $150 less in Canada.

Perhaps a correction this summer? They are predicting a Canadian Dollar at par with the US Dollar by the end of the year.

Bill


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

billwong said:


> I hope Apple Canada makes a correction with the rise in the Canadian Dollar. In comparison to the US prices, with the increased value of the Can$, the higher end 15" MacBook Pro should be about $150 less in Canada.
> 
> Perhaps a correction this summer? They are predicting a Canadian Dollar at par with the US Dollar by the end of the year.
> 
> Bill


As stated at least a hundred times in the past, Apple does not price their product based solely on the exchange rate - other factors are used to get their price points.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

So if you happen to be in the US, buy some stuff!!


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, so my PC laptop which is a pretty quick 1.6ghz Turion 64 with a gig of ram. I scored 1100 on the geekbench. OUCH!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

billwong said:


> I hope Apple Canada makes a correction with the rise in the Canadian Dollar. In comparison to the US prices, with the increased value of the Can$, the higher end 15" MacBook Pro should be about $150 less in Canada.
> 
> Perhaps a correction this summer? They are predicting a Canadian Dollar at par with the US Dollar by the end of the year.
> 
> Bill


You might want to reevaluate your calculations. I peg it at approximately $50 off of what it should be based on an exchange rate of 10%. You have to remember that the rate we hear on the news is not the same rate we pay at the banks. Typically we see around 4% tacked on making a 6% rate a true exchange of approximately 10%. My most recent US transactions were on my Visa from a week ago and I was seeing between 10.8 - 11.7% exchanges. 

And I'll repeat myself here, for years we've been seeing better pricing than our US neighbors on Mac hardware.

And don't forget our iTunes pricing has been at par with the US dollar since it was introduced.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

The point that I wish to make is that they did make a price adjustment before, and with the rising Can$, I believe they will again. Certainly, if the Can$ fell drastically, you will see a correction.

Large changes in exchange rates is a valid reason to change prices. Sure it's not the only reason, but Apple Canada doesn't want to promote gray market purchases nor appear to be gouging it's Canadian customers (I hope).

I agree that Canadian Pricing has been pretty well on par (based on exchange and sales tax rates). But now we are seeing a rise in the Can$, so hopefully, we will see a price correction - just using your argument to support my point.

Let's vote on it, who what's lower prices? Hopefully there is a benefit to a rising Can$ rather than the detriment to our Canadian manufacturers. Ask them how important exchange rates are to selling their products across the border.


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

We aren't seeing a rise of the Canadian dollar. We are seeing a fall of the USD, big difference.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Wing, you still didn't pull the trigger


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

No I didn't  I'm waiting for my next paycheck, hopefully I get it this week! Also hoping it is big!

Is the apple store in Montreal open on Saturday or Sunday or both? I am going to Mont Tremblant next weekend ....


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I did the price comparison conversion and the difference is that Canadians pay $84.266 CDN more. That's not too bad. Still I'd like to see the CDN price at $2114.74, which would is what the US price converts to in Canadian.





billwong said:


> I hope Apple Canada makes a correction with the rise in the Canadian Dollar. In comparison to the US prices, with the increased value of the Can$, the higher end 15" MacBook Pro should be about $150 less in Canada.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MACinist said:


> How would one use the 8600m in SLI mode on a notebook? Did nVidia invent an external slave SLI card for notebooks?


I can't find much info on the "how they do it", my guess is either 2 chips on one MXM module or two MXM modules. I believe it's an all internal solution. PC laptops have had this for a couple of years now. Here is an example using an older Nvidia graphics chip Alienware M9700 Review


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

My apologies for the poor math. DOH!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Wing, it is open on both Saturday and Sunday. Apple Canada - Apple Store


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I will be ordering the following,

I am ordering the 17" High Res Non Glossy w/ either 160gb or 250gb drive.

Just waiting for instruction from EMJ on how to order CTO machines.


----------



## Chrispy (Jan 17, 2005)

WorldIRC said:


> I will be ordering the following,
> 
> I am ordering the 17" High Res Non Glossy w/ either 160gb or 250gb drive.
> 
> Just waiting for instruction from EMJ on how to order CTO machines.


Well I pulled the trigger on the base 15" model with upgrade to 160gb hdd. did the ipod promo....ordered and shipped all on the same day, very happy with that. Can't wait to try out the new machine!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Kosh said:


> I can't find much info on the "how they do it", my guess is either 2 chips on one MXM module or two MXM modules. I believe it's an all internal solution. PC laptops have had this for a couple of years now. Here is an example using an older Nvidia graphics chip Alienware M9700 Review


Impressive. Even more so if Apple can figure out a way of fitting it into a MBP.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

If anyone here with the new MBP has boot camp and/or parallels 3, I would love to see some benchmarks. Maybe 3dmark2005/6 or doom 3 timedemo.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

By the way, Apple, this is 2007 - do ya really still need to take the whole store down just to change one product???


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

elmer said:


> By the way, Apple, this is 2007 - do ya really still need to take the whole store down just to change one product???


I think it is a marketing thing, not a technology thing. 

After all, look at how many ehMacers lose their lunch every time the store goes down? Just imagine how many people around the world are wetting their pants just because the store is down. Think of it as the online equivalent to a drum roll.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> By the way, Apple, this is 2007 - do ya really still need to take the whole store down just to change one product???


Can you imagine how boring and lacking in anticipation the various forum threads would become....'MBP's Updated' etc: yawn.

'Apple Store Down' just ups the traffic and generates a ton of word of mouth stuff for Apple. Not necessary at all, but very useful.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> I think it is a marketing thing, not a technology thing.
> 
> After all, look at how many ehMacers lose their lunch every time the store goes down? Just imagine how many people around the world are wetting their pants just because the store is down. Think of it as the online equivalent to a drum roll.


It's true. I expectorate every time I see the Thread subject line...


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> It's true. I expectorate every time I see the Thread subject line...


Ya, and it sucks that this thread has such legs...I log on and see it at the top, and for a brief moment think "_whoa....stores down again...cool...what's new_?"

I'm such a sucker.


----------

